# Wie Gut ist mein PC?



## Bmw2 (6. Januar 2011)

Habe diesen PC vor 1. Monat bekommen. Bitte um Feedback.

Klassifikation: 5,9 Windows.Leistungsindex. (Was bedeutet das?)

Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor 3,60 GHz

Installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB (3,24 GB verwendbar)

Systemtyp 32 Bit.Betriebssystem.

Grafikkarte:Ati Radeon HD 5830 mit 1 Gb

Fesplatte: 1 Tb.

Betriebssytem: Windows 7 Home Premium.

wenn noch mehr infos nötig bitte melden.

Danke.


----------



## Onlinestate (6. Januar 2011)

Man kann nicht einfach anhand der Hardware sagen, ob ein PC gut ist oder nicht. Dazu müsste man schon Preis, Kaufdatum und Zweck anschauen.

Generell ist die Hardware aber okay. Du solltest jedoch darüber nachdenken auf 64bit umzusteigen, damit du die ganzen 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen kannst.


----------



## Bmw2 (6. Januar 2011)

Also der PC wurde zusammengestellt.
Von dem jenigen woher ich den habe meine 64 bit lohnt sich imo. noch nicht. Ich soll abwarten bis Games, porgramme für 64 bit rauskommen, dann uminstallieren. 
Benutzen tu ich den für Videobearbeitung und ca. Spiele auch natürlich. 
Was bedeutet dieses 5,9 windows dingens?


----------



## JMRiehm (6. Januar 2011)

64 bit lohnt sich nicht?
Das ist Quatsch - alleine wegen dem RAM der mehr verwaltet werden kann lohnt es sich.
Mir kommt kein PC mehr mit 32 bit ins Haus!

Deine 5,9 "Dingens" ist die Windows Leistungsbewertung. (Leistungsindex) - steht eignetlich alles im PC drin:

Auszug:
"Der Windows-Leistungsindex 
bestimmt die Funktionstüchtigkeit der Hardware- und Softwarekonfiguration des 
Computers und drückt das Ergebnis als eine Zahl aus, die Indexbewertung genannt wird. Eine höhere Basisbewertung 
bedeutet in der Regel, dass sich der Computer, vor allem bei anspruchsvollen und 
ressourcenintensiven Aufgaben, besser und schneller verhält als ein Computer mit 
einer niedrigeren Basisbewertung. 
Jede Hardwarekomponente erhält eine eigene Teilbewertung. Die Indexbewertung des Computers wird durch 
die niedrigste Bewertung bestimmt. Wenn beispielsweise die niedrigste Bewertung 
einer einzelnen Hardwarekomponente bei 2,6 liegt, beträgt die Indexbewertung 
ebenfalls 2,6. Die Basisbewertung entspricht 
nicht dem Durchschnitt der verschiedenen Teilbewertungen. Die 
Teilbewertungen können jedoch Aufschluss über die Leistung der Komponenten 
geben, die für Sie besonders wichtig sind. Dadurch können Sie leichter 
entscheiden, welche Komponenten eines Upgrades bedürfen.
Dank der Gesamtbewertung können Sie Programme und andere Software 
erwerben, die auf die Gesamtbewertung Ihres Computers abgestimmt sind. Besitzt 
Ihr Computer beispielsweise eine Gesamtbewertung von 3,3, können Sie jede 
Software verwenden, die für diese Windows-Version entwickelt wurde und einen Computer 
mit einer Gesamtbewertung von 3 oder niedriger erfordert.
*Die Bewertungen reichen von 1,0 bis 7,9*. Die Windows-Leistungsindexbewertung ist auf die 
Weiterentwicklung der Computertechnologie ausgerichtet. Zur Berücksichtigung 
schnellerer und leistungsfähigerer Hardware werden mit der Zeit auch höhere 
Bewertungsbereiche eingeführt. Die Standards für die einzelnen Stufen des 
Indexes bleiben dabei im Allgemeinen unverändert. In bestimmten Fällen werden 
jedoch möglicherweise neue Tests entwickelt, die sich in niedrigeren Ergebnissen 
niederschlagen können."

JMR

PS: Meiner hat ebenso 5,9  - auch mit 64 bit


----------



## DonBarcal (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch Unsinn. Bzgl. der Performance gibt es so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen der 32- und der 64-Bit-Version. So musst du dier irgendwann extra noch ne 64-Bit-Version kaufen.


----------



## JMRiehm (6. Januar 2011)

Wobei hier muss man auch wissen:
Die Zahl 5,9 ist kein *Durchschnitt (wie man erwaarten würde), *sondern die Leistungsbewertung der schlechtesten Komponente!

Bei mir heißt das:
Prozessor: 7,3
RAM: 7,5
Grafik: 7,3
Grafik (Spiele): 7,3
Primäre Festplatte (Datentransferrate): 5,9

Also habe ich eigentlich perfekte Werte, bloß die Festplatte hat es "versaut".
Wobei es eine normale FP mit 7200 Umdrehungen ist.
Keine SSD, die wäre natürlich besser (aber auch viel teurer)

Nur mal als Ergänzung zur Windows-Leistungsbewertung!

JMR

PS:
Der PC ist 1 Jahr alt,
Intel i5 4x2,67GHz,
RAM 4GB,
Nvidia GTX 275,
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## Bmw2 (6. Januar 2011)

Bei mir steht. 
Prozessor : 7,4
Arbeitsspeicher: 7,5
Grafik: 7,6
Grafik(Spiele): 7,6
Primäre Festplatte:5,9

Wo sehe ich welche Mainbord und co. ich habe? ^^ das ich des poste.


----------



## JMRiehm (6. Januar 2011)

Hol Dir mal SiSoft Sandra:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/SiSoft-Sandra-Lite-2011_12998086.html

Ein spitzen Analysetool - da steht alles drin, was der PC hergibt...
(auch das Mainboard   )

GN8
JMR


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2011)

Der Leistungsindex ist Unsinn, das ist nur für sehr unerfahrene User, um ein UNGEFÄHRES Bild über die Leistung zu bekommen, damit man abschätzen kann, ob ein bestimmtes Programm darauf läuft - wobei das auch nur eher für sehr schwache PCs nützlich ist um zu wissen, ob überhaupt zB BluRays laufen könnten, oder IRGENDEIN 3D-Spiel. 

Da der Index aber auch auf reinen technischen Daten basiert und keine Messung ist, zudem diese Daten oft auf veralteten Datenbanken beruhen, nutzt der Index insbesondere für die Bewertung der Leistung bezüglich modernen Games rein gar nichts. Gutes Beispiel: Festplatten. Als der Index gemacht wurde, rechnete man offenbar nicht damit, dass Festplatten nochmal schneller werden können, oder man hielt es für unwichtig., Daher bekommt schon eine aus heutiger Sicht relativ lahme Platte die maximale Punktzahl, die Windows für Festplatten geben kann, nur eine SSD bekommt mehr Punkte.

Um die Leistung vor allem für Spiele zu bewerten muss man aber richtige Grafikbenchmarks verwenden wie 3DMark Vantage, Call of Pripyrat usw.

Laut den Grunddaten Deines PCs hast Du aber einen guten Oberklasse-PC für Spiele, da sollten auch aktuelle Titel auf hohen Details ohne Probleme laufen. Nur für maximale Details kann es langsam knapp werden, je nach SPiel. Und wenn die Festplatte kein eco / green Modell ist, dann ist alles in Butter, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich wenn möglich auch lieber 64bit-windows neu installieren würde.


----------



## Batze (1. Mai 2011)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn. Bzgl. der Performance gibt es so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen der 32- und der 64-Bit-Version. So musst du dier irgendwann extra noch ne 64-Bit-Version kaufen.


Ist zwar schon älter der Fred, aber da muss ich mal was zu sagen.

Er macht auf Videobearbeitung. Da ist jedes bissel Ram von Vorteil.

Also gerade in diesen Fall bringt gerade 64 Bit sehr viel mehr.

Lass Ihn mal z.B. mit Virtual Dub arbeiten. Dieses Programm läd den gesammten Film zum bearbeiten in den RAM Speicher.

Vorteil, die Bearbeitung, also das schneiden, vor allem das navigieren von einer Position zur anderen geht sauschnell.

Wenn ich z.B. mit TV Karte aufnehme habe ich Sachen die weit über 3 Gig groß sind.
Und bei 32 Bit ist dann schluss.    

Da lobe ich mir 64 Bit.

Es gibt auch keinen wirklichen Grund mehr 32 Bittig zu fahren. Ein paar Programm Sachen die spezielle Treiber brauchen laufen zwar nicht immer, aber das sind Raritäten und meisten gibt es schon Updates für.


----------



## RonnyFSV (6. Mai 2014)

*Was Verändern ???*

Hallo wollte mal wissen ob mein PC zu den Highend Geräten zählt!!


CPU           :       AMD Phenom II X6 1090t X6 6x 3,2 GHZ AM3
Mainboard   :       ASUS Crosshair IV AM3
Spreicher :          8 GB DDR3 1333 MHZ Corsair 2 x 4 GB
Grafikkarte :        Gainward Nvidia Geforce 570 GTX GLH 1,25 GB 
Monitor      :        Samsung 27 TFT CA750
Festplatte :          1x Samsung 1 TB 1 x Samsung 640 GB 1x Samsung 500 GB 1x Samsung 250 GB alle S-ATA
DVD/Brenner :      1x LG Normaler DVD Brenner   1x LG Blue Ray
Betriebssystem :  Windows 8 Professional 64 
Netzteil            :  600 Watt Nitrox 

Na was sagt ihr ich finde schon das sich das gut anhört  

Schreibt einfach vorschläge bei Änderrungsaussagen


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2014)

Der Prozessor gehört noch zur oberen Mittelklasse würde ich sagen. Nur Intel Vierkerner wären besser.

Wenn du die Grafikkarte durch eine ""R9 280X" oder "GTX 770" ersetzt, wirst du aber noch alles ziemlich gut spielen können.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2014)

RonnyFSV schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal wissen ob mein PC zu den Highend Geräten zählt!!
> 
> 
> CPU           :       AMD Phenom II X6 1090t X6 6x 3,2 GHZ AM3
> ...


 

HighEnd war das an sich nie so ganz, auch nicht damals, als die GTX 570 noch nagelneu war - aber "Oberklasse" war das damals auf jeden Fall. Mittlerweile sind aber CPU und Grafikarte nicht mehr so dolle - aber es reicht immer noch ganz gut aus. Eine neue Grafikkarte würde ne Menge bringen, und zwar auch eine für "nur" 250-300€. Eine moderne Intel-CPU für 170€ wäre aber auch schon ein ganzes Stück und spürbar besser, aber da wäre die GTX 570 dann wiederum etwas zu wenig, um die CPU wirklich nutzen zu können.

WENN du was ändern willst für Gaming, dann am besten zuerst die Grafikkarte (AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770, beide ca gleichstark und ca 260-280€ ). Und falls Du es Dir leisten kannst und willst, dann natürlich gleich auch CPU+Board auch noch  

Und für den Windows-Alltag würde eine SSD mit 120Gb ne Menge bringen, weil die Windows und alle "normalen" Anwendungen superschnell lädt. Kostet ca 70-80€.


----------

